# Bunny Persuasive Speech



## HerbyBear (Nov 17, 2010)

Hey all! I have decided to do a persuasive speech on something about bunnies! It has to be really effective and persuasive (obviously) lol. So, since I love bunnies so much,I'm thinking I'll do it about rescuing bunnies versus buying new. Any other ideas, opinions, and/or information?

I'd love all of your help and input.


----------



## petkeeper (Nov 17, 2010)

I would do your speech from the perspective of the bunny being brought into a family at easter or christmas and then months later after the novelty has worn off being taken to the spca or shelter and describe the stay there and the risk of almost being put to sleep when a wonderful family comes and rescues him. That encouraging breeders that a life was saved from death by adopting at the shelter.

Something to that effect, but you can start out at a breeders so you show both sides.


----------



## Luluznewz (Nov 17, 2010)

What is the speech specifically for? If its for some kind of class project maybe you should broaden the topic to rescuing animal vs. buying new ones. A speech like that might have more relevance to the people you are talking to.

Then again, just bunnies is fine too. I would make sure to talk about both the emotional benefits (like saving a life and feeling good about yourself) but also the more practical benefits like how rescuing animals actually helps you save money (mostly on spaying / neutering) and how the animals personalities are well known. 

I find that its important to not get too sappy if you are talking to non-bunny people. Sometimes they tend to shut down because they dont have a particular love of rabbits. Keep it reasonable, simple, and educational. Thats another reason expanding it to shelter animals (but make sure to mention rabbits) might be good, because people could apply it to their favorite animals.


----------



## HerbyBear (Nov 17, 2010)

Oh wow. I love both of those suggestions! Very, very helpful.

It's just a persuasive speech about anything we want. It's for my communication class.

I have to be like reallly persuasive and somehow make the presentation memorable! 

Oh, maybe someone can reply with their story of adopting a bunny, picture included.


----------



## HerbyBear (Nov 17, 2010)

Oh wow. I love both of those suggestions! Very, very helpful.

It's just a persuasive speech about anything we want. It's for my communication class.

I have to be like reallly persuasive and somehow make the presentation memorable! 

Oh, maybe someone can reply with their story of adopting a bunny, picture included.


----------



## myheart (Nov 17, 2010)

How long does your speech have to be? There is usually a time limit...

Will you be using PowerPoint? I find that is the most effective to method to deliver a speech because it basically puts all of your notes/points on the screen for you to talk about, as well as cheat off of if you forget what you were going to say. It would also be a great way to present some nice bunny-pics along with your points to adopt versus purchase.

Do you have a rescue or shelter near you that you could take a picture or two at? That might be an iffy thing to take pics there, but you could at least ask and be sure to tell the director that you will be mentioning/ "advertising" their rescue in your speech. I would also see if they have something small related to bunnies-- like a bunny-shaped eraser with the rescues name on-- that you could give away in class. People like free things, and it will help people remember your speech, and the rescues name,the most because you gave them something at the end. Trust me, it works.... 

myheart


----------



## HerbyBear (Nov 17, 2010)

myheart wrote:


> How long does your speech have to be? There is usually a time limit...
> 
> Will you be using PowerPoint? I find that is the most effective to method to deliver a speech because it basically puts all of your notes/points on the screen for you to talk about, as well as cheat off of if you forget what you were going to say. Â It would also be a great way to present some nice bunny-pics along with your points to adopt versus purchase.
> 
> ...



Uhm, i'm pretty sure it has to be between 5-7 minutes like all of our other presentations this semester. And yes, I will be using powerpoint. I find it to be the most effective. lol

And I LOVE those ideas! Like the free merchandise at the end. I know that that would be memorable. Plus, I have plenty of time to do this. I'm ahead of the game, she hasn't even given out the assignment officially yet. 

I want this to be really good.  I'm a great presenter as is, but persuasive ones are different.


----------



## MikeScone (Nov 19, 2010)

*HerbyBear wrote: *


> I want this to be really good.  I'm a great presenter as is, but persuasive ones are different.


How about a speech persuading the audience that rabbits are every bit as good as companion animals as cats or dogs? I find that most people think of bunnies as backyard hutch pets and the idea of living with one is strange, not to mention that most people have no idea how intelligent they are or how much personality they have. 

Some years ago I had Scone MacBunny give a speech on the merits of rabbits (with a PowerPoint presentation) to our Rotary Club - of course, I had to read the speech for him, as he was much too shy... He remains to this day our only inter-species guest speaker.


----------



## HerbyBear (Nov 20, 2010)

MikeScone wrote:


> *HerbyBear wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I want this to be really good.  I'm a great presenter as is, but persuasive ones are different.
> ...



Oh that's a good idea too! what types of things would u say? Just to get some ideas flowing.

And I wish I could bring Herbert to class with me! That would really persuade them, no one can resist his cuteness


----------



## MikeScone (Nov 21, 2010)

>Oh that's a good idea too! what types of things would u say? 
> Just to get some ideas flowing.

The speech started like this:
[line]I would like to thank the Ithaca Rotary Club for the opportunity to speak with you this afternoon. I regret that I cannot speak with you directly, but unfortunately we rabbits are too retiring to speak in public. Iâve asked one of my humans to read this on my behalf. When one of my humans suggested I might want to explain rabbits to the Rotary club, I hopped at the chance. I hope, through this speech, to overcome some of the misconceptions regarding rabbits and perhaps to convince some of you to become bunny servants like my human... I mean, to adopt a rabbit as a devoted companion animal. 

Perhaps I should start by describing myself. 

I am a mini-Rex rabbit. We mini-Rex, and our larger cousins the Standard Rex, have a marvelous soft fur which has earned us the nickname, âthe velveteen rabbitâ. The Rex rabbit was discovered in France in the early 1900âs, and made popular by the King of Belgium, hence the âRexâ name. 

I live in a large wooden cage with two humans, âJoeâ and âDadâ. I should say that I know that âDadâ isnât really my father â his fur is much too patchy and he lacks my noble and expressive ears â but I donât want to hurt his feelings, so I play along. 

In part of the large wooden cage, I have my own duplex condominium, where I spend most days while my humans are out. The balcony allows me to relax and keep an eye on activities, and where I keep my hay and water cooler, and a few apple sticks to chew on to keep my teeth sharp.

I suppose I should admit it now â we rabbits do need to chew. Our teeth grow constantly, and itâs necessary for us to wear them down. I donât find this at all distressing or embarrassing, but my humans sometimes seem to be concerned about this perfectly normal rabbit activity, especially when Iâve nipped through one of those plastic vines that connect things like phones and computers to the walls. You would think theyâd appreciate my keeping the warren nice and tidy, and the vines trimmed, but noâ¦ Well, thatâs humans for you. 

I start each day by getting Dad ready for work â actually, I wake up around the first light of dawn, but Iâve learned that he doesnât appreciate it if I start grooming him too early. So, I wait until the box next to his bed starts making noise, then I run in, leap on the bed and begin grooming any part of Dad which is sticking out of the covers. Humans donât have much fur, but itâs amazing how much grooming it takes to keep one tidy. 

[line]I miss Scone. He was such a wonderful spokesbunny...


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 21, 2010)

*HerbyBear wrote: *


> Oh, maybe someone can reply with their story of adopting a bunny, picture included.



For stories, please check out the "Hoppy Endings" link on our website (see website link below). It is under "Adoption." Feel free to use any of the material.

Molly and Blackjack's stories (at the very bottom) are especially good material.


----------



## Brearune (Nov 21, 2010)

Also, an idea.... perhaps going into how breeding rabbits should not be taken lightly? I know too many people who dove in and sent all their new babies to the humane society once they realized, HEY, this isn't profitable, it's tough, and they didn't know what they were doing (and they didn't have the money anyway). This happens all to often with ALL animal species..


----------



## HerbyBear (Nov 22, 2010)

MikeScone, Slavetoabunny, and Brearun, thank u for all of your information and ideas. It's really helping me shape my ideas intp a cohesive presentation.

I'm definitely going to be checking out the adoption stories as well. I think that'll be effective to include at least one.


----------

